# Other Languages > jQuery >  Jquery more less link code to handle displaying saved link from database?

## mitkram

Hello all!

I have a jquery code used to show more or less link for the comments displayed from

my database. I noticed that this jquery code can't display the link properly that is queried

from the database and some can display well. Some instances that the link won't display

properly are as follows:

1.If you are entering long comments with several paragraphs and there's link in it

2. Mostly, if the link is located at the middle of the first paragraph, the link is not displayed properly.

3. If you enter long string link

4. Lastly, if you enter all several links in a vertical order, the last link won't display as link

when the 'show more' link is clicked. I suspect that it has something to do with my jquery code

because it can only display the link properly when the link is located at the first line of the paragraph

and anywhere in the second paragraph. Anybody can give me a jquery code that would handle in displaying

links on the page where ever the links is located in any paragraph? Or help me modify my codes perhaps...

Here's my jquery code for 'More Less' link. Thanks for any help... 



```
$(function(){

    var minimized_elements = $('p.minimize');
    
    minimized_elements.each(function(){
        var t = $(this).text();
        if(t.length < 126) return;
        
        $(this).html(
            t.slice(0,126)+'<span>... </span><a href="#" class="more">More</a>'+
            '<span style="display:none;">'+ t.slice(126,t.length)+' <a href="#" class="less">Less</a></span>'
            
        );
    
    });
    
    $('a.more', minimized_elements).click(function(event){
       
        event.preventDefault();
        $(this).hide().prev().hide();
        $(this).next().show();
                    
    });
    
    $('a.less', minimized_elements).click(function(event){
      
        event.preventDefault();
        $(this).parent().hide().prev().show().prev().show();
      
    });

});
```

----------

